# Standard poodles living with toy poodles?



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

If it were me, and my toy poodle, I wouldn't consider it. My sister has a 14 month old standard and I've just adopted a 4 month old 6 lb toy (might grow to mini). I'm very anxious about introducing them- let alone the idea of them living together? Spoo puppies can be very rambunctious, incredibly strong, and have seemingly limitless energy. And despite their graceful reputation can be very clumsy, tripping and falling all over the place out of sheer exuberance. I absolutely wouldn't take the chance. Especially after what you've already been through. If you've got your heart set on a standard, perhaps consider an older one. One who's settled down and is slower and calmer. Otherwise it's a recipe for disaster, imo.


----------



## twiglet (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi there, I have a similar situation with my 150 pound newfie and my 20 pound mini poodle. My situation works very well they are very good friends and I have taught my newfie not go mad with my poodle because he is very clumsy when he is tearing round the garden The poodle always wants him to play and Hank is very good he knows he must not. on occasion he might forget himself when Twiglet wont let up at him and runs round and round him barking wanting him to chase him. When this does happen its quite funny because Twiglet realises what he has done when hank is thundering after him and comes shooting in the house . But Hank has grown up with a mini poodle as before I had Twiglet I had my other beloved poodle who was top dog and taught Hank what he could and could not do. I do know however that toy poodles are more fragile so understand your concerns especially with whats happened to your little dog. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you both for your responces.

The lady who fostered these standards has two standards living with toy poodles smaller than mine and chihuahuas that are much smaller than mine. She had the other 7 month old living with the little dogs.

My dogs are about 7~8lbs and 9~10 lbs.
my boss has had many standards and many toys lived together.

I could let them outside seperatly so when they get excited and zoom around its not near each other. And just not let them chase each other in the house.

Is it fair to segregate them like this? I thought maybe I could teach the big one to lay down and play with the little ones, but will that work? I know my toys chase each other around.

I see soooo many people with one big dog and one small dog but of course I still have my fears.


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

It does sound similar. She had a bacteria similar to coccidia. They do a fecal to find out. It cost me 60$ to get the test and meds. Good luck


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

*Poodleicious,* I think that last reponse must have been intended for another thread?

Re the toys with standards, clearly people do that sometimes, but if you're nervous about it, isn't that your answer?

I would not do it, personally. Just too risky and the segration of having them play separately seems too time-consuming.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have two tiny dogs, and while I am happy for them to play with large adults that have learned to self-handicap around smaller dogs, I am wary of large puppies and adolescents. There is just too much scope for natural exuberance and love of fun to lead to accidents, and even to the sort of tragedy you have already experienced. Much as I love standards, I would be wary of bringing such a young one into a house with toy dogs.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I am choosing to add a Mini instead of toy to our family because of having a Standard puppy... I am also getting an adult so it will most likely help me teach Hoolie proper manners I have had one breeder not comfortable placing even a Miniature with a standard puppy though others I have talked with have no problems with it. Personally I wouldn't chance it ... The scenario you have already experienced is just what keeps me from doing it.


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

It was meant for another thread. Oops. I was replying from my phone.

Thanks everyone for your responses.. I guess ill have to reconsider


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't have a Spoo, but I do have a German Shepherd and a mini Poodle.

They do play together a lot, but I'm always with them watching. My 80 pounds GSD girl knows to play "soft" with him (he's around 15 pounds), but she can step on him or run him over when she's hyper. She's not a puppy, but she's 3, young and still very playful.

She has stepped on his little paws once or twice, but nothing serious, and it actually happened when they were both anxiously waiting for their food to be served so they were just moving around staring at me and not seeing the other. After that, he actually moves away from her very fast when he sees her big paws coming, lol, so I guess he learned to be more cautious about that.
That and I also taught them to sit still til their food is down.

But I wouldn't know about a Toy and an energetic big puppy. The size difference is much greater, Toys are more fragile and it's riskier for the little one imho.


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

When i was with my ex fiance we had two pitbulls, a husky, and my female toy poodle who is my smallest. I never thought anything like a death would happen, and honestly it was really probably a fluke. Two large dogs ran him over in the small dog area in the dog park.
one accident like that is too many...
my plan was let the small dogs out to potty bring them in let the big one out. And feed them in seperate areas. And make sure one or the other is behind a gate before loading up to go in the car. I would never have them together alone. Pretty much just keeping them seperate during the most anxious, bouncy, hyper activities of the day. I guess it depends on the dog in question too.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Our Polar who is 25.5 inch and 60 lbs lives with 3 Chihuahua boys and there is no problem there.

We have had a toy and a Bichon in our home with our 3 grown up spoos and not problem there either.


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

I found another spoo 8 month old for adoption. This lady says he is calm and doesnt act like a puppy. She says hes very gentle and lightfooted. I am going to see him tonight if the other person interested doesnt take him. The poodle rescue lady I am aquainted with has chis and toy poos and says to just let them outside seperatly.

There are multiple spoo litters being dumped all around this area right now. They are skittish and all around 7~8 months old now. They keep popping up on craigslist and kijiji so if I can find the right match it will most likely work out.
if the other lady takes him thats a sign its not meant to be.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

> I would never have them together alone.


Can you really live like that for the 12 - 15 years of this dog's lifetime? It sounds like you are expecting an awful lot of yourself. 

It must be heart-breaking to see all those standard poo litters coming up. I sometimes browse through Petfinder.com and want to adopt them all. Sigh...


----------



## lorie (Jan 5, 2011)

My toy, 7 is the boss of both stpoos, 1 and 2 years old.
We definately take precautions but there is very little separation, mostly, just pee time.


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

beach girl my ex fiance had two pitbulls and a husky, and we had my toy poodle.

All three of those big dogs were never left alone together in the same room.
One was very food aggressive, and the two male pitbulls, well they are pitbulls and it's just in their nature to tend toward dog aggression, we didn't want to chance a fight ever.

I would never do THAT to myself again. 
First off three is my limit and I would never own three big dogs together.

My toy poodles come to work with me every day and stay in a playpen together they sleep together in a playpen at night as well.

A Spoo would come to work once or twice a week (I work 4 days a week) and stay in a suite (we have resort style boarding)

We are having a fence and dog door installed soon so that he can stay home and be fine on the days that boyfriend works less hours.
I can't leave the toy poodles home even with a fence and dog door because Im afraid hawks will take them. We live out in the country.

Its not as bad as it seems really everything would work out, the hardest part is truely finding a spoo safe for my toys. There is a pair of brothers that comes in to work and one I would trust with them and one I wouldnt. So its about finding the right fit.

For those of you with large and small breeds it would be really helpful to know what precautions you take, and what times are the most "dangerous"


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I have no problem with my 2 girls - Sadie 10.5 lbs and Lacey 8.5 lbs. I guess since they came from the same litter, maybe it makes a difference. I do find however, that Sadie is much calmer than Lacey (the little livewire).


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have 2 small dogs 9 & 12lbs BUT they are the older dogs & they have taught the larger dogs manners & have no problems going after them. I have 2 56lb retrievers & 1 Spoo that is 37lbs & is high energy. The small dogs learn to avoid the larger dogs just like avoiding our human feet. Anyway, I am always surprised at how tough the little ones are.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I left all of my dogs together the bichon and toy had a kennel that they could run into if the other dogs where playing to hard with them.

But that never happened, my dogs are not aggressive towards other dogs so I trusted them 100 % with the other dogs in the house.

I understand that you have to separate if you own a dog that is not friendly but most spoos are very friendly towards other dogs


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Did you get the standard?*

Just wondering if you ever got the standard poodle? I was thinking of a similar situation to yours, but opposite. I have a 9 month old standard, and toyed with the idea of getting a toy (no pun intended). My dog gets along very well with my cats but every now and then he gets enthusiastic and likes to chase them. I let him and the cats out in the backyard once, the cats started leaping back to the patio and my dog thought this was an invitation to play and he bolted after them, they tripped under his feet and they flipped and rolled around. My cats did not appreciate that, but were uninjured. He is getting better at not getting so worked up with playing. He respects the cats though and usually leaves them alone. I think his interaction will be different with a smaller dog though, because I think standard poodles don't realize their size and their lanky legs. I have a feeling my dog will be more excited to see a small critter who is the same species and share the same body language.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

To me toy poodles are very delicate creatures. Incredibly cute, but I wouldn't bring an exhuberant spoo puppy in. That's just me. I wouldn't have small children around a toy poodle either. Toys are best with older children and adults who watch where they step. Spoo puppies are big and active. They would not try to hurt a toy, but I keep my spoo puppy out of the small dog area because rolling little dogs that run is SO much fun.


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

tokipoke-did you ever get a toy poodle? I have a Standard that is 22 months old and am considering a toy. I am trying to learn as much as I can about having a large and a small poodle together. I really want a toy, however, life is very good as is with our Standard, she is the sweetest thing ever and I don't want to mess that up.


----------



## mamato3 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Tiny and huge together*

I have a seven months old, nine pound toy and a two month old 14 pound standard. They play together and cuddle up together to sleep. Years ago I had a 70 pound standard and a toy and they were best buddies. I don't know if bringing in a standard who is already full grown would work or not but a spoo puppy, in my experience, does just fine with a tiny friend.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, these pictures aren't about standard poodles and toy poodles, but a 90 lb Doberman living with 5 and 10 lb Chihuahuas. The Chi's were here first, then the Doberman puppy. The first couple of months I had to be VERY careful with his rambunctiousness. I don't think there's any more energetic, wild puppy than a Doberman. So yes, he had to learn to be careful and deliberate. But once he got onto it, he was extremely careful how he moved. He'd jump over them or dart around them if need be if they were all hiking together or running around in the yard. He'd do anything to not hurt them. And the same with my son's dog who is not pictured here and my nieces dog who is. I had a Lab too with the Chi's. So I realize an accident could happen but rambunctious puppies learn in time to be deliberate and thoughtful of the little dogs. It's that learning time where it's especially dangerous. Once my Doberman was well on his way to being civilized, I didn't have to separate or watch them that carefully. It was like a switch was turned on.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I just got a mini with two standards. I was worried about it because the mini is a puppy and the size of a toy right now, but my standards have been great. I do think a toy is pretty delicate and would be careful. I also think introducing a young standard puppy would work or a small puppy to adult standards like I did might be easier than introducing an exhuberant teenage standard to a little dog. 

I posted a thread with a video (called Bonnie, Jazz and Cooper) showing how my standards have been with the puppy - so sweet. My large intact adult male has been the sweetest boy with him! But, I have been monitoring them closely. So far, no issues.


----------

